# Recommend me Games on Steam



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 1, 2013)

Will pay or play free-to-play, preferably something that's not a shooter (Holy fuck there's a lot of shooters out nowadays?). 

Will rep back if I find a game that I genuinely want to buy. I like Dark Souls but I heard it's only 30 FPS on PC, and a mediocre port?


----------



## Awesome (Jan 1, 2013)

Dark Souls. 

DSFix can up the internal res way beyond consoles and there is an FPS fix to go up to 60 FPS. Pop in a controller and it's an even better experience than on consoles.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 1, 2013)

What games do you normally prefer, also what's your steam id?

Yeah, I hear DS is not a good port. There's a fix though


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 1, 2013)

Well I do like shooters but Black Ops doesn't seem to be to my liking. Action/Adventure, RPG, pretty much it. Sports games aren't my thing and not touching MMOs.

I'll take a look at DS then since there's a fix, thanks.


----------



## dream (Jan 1, 2013)

You might enjoy Witcher 2, it's a fantastic RPG.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 1, 2013)

looking at his name and previous sets, I think there's no need for that  recommendation

for something action/adventure you might like Dishonored, but it's only 25% off right now. wait for a better discount


----------



## Velocity (Jan 1, 2013)

Chivalry seems to be quite popular of late. It's a multiplayer-only game and functions a lot like a shooter multiplayer mode, but it has swords and axes and spears and bows instead of guns. It's really unique.

You might also want to look into The Witcher 2. It's currently 60% off on Steam (until the 5th) and I never hear anything short of adoration from people that have played it.



Awesome said:


> Dark Souls. Pop in a controller and it's an even better experience than on consoles.



Just 'cause it looks better doesn't make it a better experience. It's not like the original game was on the Atari ST or something, like half the PC gaming population are making out.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 1, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Just 'cause it looks better doesn't make it a better experience. It's not like the original game was on the Atari ST or something, like half the PC gaming population are making out.



I'm about 90% sure OP has played The Witcher 2. I remember him posting in the thread when it came out. 

And the reason I say it's a better experience is because the 60 FPS makes it feel more fluid, not because it looks better. Without the 60 FPS I would just tell him that the console version is the same as the PC.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 1, 2013)

Solaris said:


> You might enjoy Witcher 2, it's a fantastic RPG.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

There's already a PC gaming subsection


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 1, 2013)

Currently looking into DS/Chivalry.

Have any of you played Forge?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2013)

Mark of the Ninja. You will thank me later.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 1, 2013)

-FTL: Faster Than Light
-Frozen Synapse
-Bastion


----------



## scerpers (Jan 1, 2013)

Dungeons of Dredmor if you're into Rougelikes.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 1, 2013)

Seconding all of those. 

also adding Hotline Miami, Trine


----------

